# Je k ničemu / Není k ničemu



## Provensalstinar

Zdravím,
chtěl bych se zeptat, zda a do jaké míry pociťujete významový rozdíl mezi výrazy "je k ničemu" a "není k ničemu". Osobně mezi nimi pociťuji rozdíl jemný, ale ostrý:

-_ je k ničemu_: je zcela neužitečný a mluvčí od něho ani neočekává, že by byl jiný, je předurčen ke zbytečnosti a jeho zbytečnost je neovlivnitelná a nadobro marná (což neznamená, že tato zbytečnost nemůže být podmíněna něčím jiným)
- _není k ničemu_: měl by být užitečný a je od něho očekáváno, že bude užitečný, a požadováno, aby byl užitečný, užitečný nicméně není

Jinak řečeno, výraz "není k ničemu" dle mého jazykového citu připouští potenciální, avšak nenaplněnou užitečnost, zatímco výraz "je k ničemu" upírá i samu možnost, že by daná osoba nebo věc mohla k něčemu být

Cf.:
- _Jen nech si svou duši, *ta k ničemu není*, vždyť mnozí i zdarma ji upsali čertu. _(K. Kryl - Hlas, neužitečnost relativní a ovlivnitelná, plynoucí z devalvace duše, nikoli z její povahy)
_- *Na nic je pero a k ničemu snář, *zemřely múzy. _(K. Kryl - Marat ve vaně, neužitečnost absolutní a neovlivnitelná, plynoucí ze zbytečnosti věcí takových v dané situaci)
_- *Celá ta výprava je k ničemu*, když ty se k tomu takhle stavíš. _(J. Cimrman - Švestka, neužitečnost absolutní a očekávaná, ale podmíněná jinou okolností)
-_ Ono se řekne metoda, ale detektiv, který nemá docela obyčejnou kliku, *není k ničemu*. _(K. Čapek: Případy pana Janíka - relativní neužitečnost podmíněná jinou okolností)

Upozorňuji v této souvislostí také na překrásné slovo _budižkničemu _(PSJČ definuje: ničema, darmochleb, lenoch) - tedy člověk, který je tak zbytečný a bezvýznamný, že se od něj ani neočekává, že by k něčemu byl, kterému je přímo imperativem nakázáno, aby byl zbytečný, pro něhož je neužitečnost dána vyšší mocí. 

Pociťujete to podobně? 
Napadají Vás nějaké obdobné výrazy?

Děkuji za Vaše odpovědi a přeji Vám příjemný den.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nevnímám to a nevidím v tom rozdíl kromě stylistického - co se do věty více hodí.
Ale třeba podvědomě to užívám pod nějakým systémem.


----------



## marsi.ku

Nikdy jsem se nad rozdílem nezamýšlela, ale souhlasím s Provensalstinarovým popisem. Zároveň bych ale řekla, že v mnoha případech je možné obě spojení využívat synonymně.


----------



## Darje

Pokud o tom přemýšlím, v zásadě taktéž souhlasím s Provensalstinarem. Třebaže nad užitím jednoho nebo druhého často nepřemýšlím a cítím je více méně jako zaměnitelné. Jen bych dodala, že ve výrazu „není k ničemu" je z výše uvedených důvodů a zesíleného záporu zřejmé větší citové zabarvení (rozmrzelost, zklamání).


----------



## AllTaken

Víceméně souhlasím se vším, co bylo řečeno. Osobně se ale raději vyhýbám užívání dvou záporů, pokud to jde.
Když někdo někoho pomluví, že "je k ničemu", tak mi přijde normální odporovat slovy "není k ničemu", ale 
když někdo někoho pomluví, že "není k ničemu", hledání záporu mi přijde takové lehce krkolomné a čím více nad tím přemýšlím, tím méně smyslu mi to dává.


----------



## jakubisek

Dvojí zápor je přece přirozeností češtiny, stejně jako možnost použít jeden. Problém s odporováním větě "není k ničemu" nemám, odpovím "Ale je k něčemu", "K něčemu snad je" 
(Horší je to s negací věty "Ty mě nenávidíš?", sloveso "návidět" asi už nezavedeme 


Myšlenka provencálštináře mne překvapila. Proč by v tom měl být rozdíl?

V hypotetickém dialogu: 
"Hele, co dybysme se pokusili vobrátit na ombudsmena?"
"To k ničemu neni" i "To je nanic" mi přijdou jako identické odpovědi (alespoň já je užívám indiferencovaně)  Myslím si, že volba "je" vs. "není" je dána spíše prosodií. 

Nicméně, jak jsem tak příspěvek Provensálštináře četl, přemýšlel jsem, že v některých případech bych se o jemném odstínu jakési rozrůzněnosti postoje nechal přesvědčit. Podle mne ale to není na úrovni definovatelnosti a spíše spekulovatelnosti. "Celá ta výprava je na nic" navíc může být také stylisticky neutralizovaným překladem vulgárnější formulace "Celá ta výprava je na prd", vytanuvší mluvčímu na mysli primárně. Dalo by se tedy hovořit o tom, zda "není na nic" není základní způsob užití formulace "nicové", zatímco struktura "je na nic" se přizpůsobuje syntaxi paralelních vět s jinými výrazy: "je na prd", "je na houby", "je na hovno", "je na piču", "je k zbláznění" apod. Analogií s těmito větami se "upostranila" základní syntax "není na nic". Ta je naopak paralelní ke konstrukcím "není k užitku", "nemá smysl", "není na to vhodná".  Pravdou je, že v jedné formulaci je důraz na "nic" (to, k čemu je, je NIC), v druhé na "není" (myslí-li někdo, že to k něčemu je, tak já pravím, že to NENÍ k ničemu). "Je" je jen "komplementární" spona k tomu NIC, která z toho dělá větu, stejně tak "k ničemu" (nahraditelné např "k užitku") je dokončením věty s není. 

V úplně identických situacích mého osobního postoje k věci bych tedy řekl (jestli si myslíš, že to k něčemu je, tak si piš, že) "to není k ničemu" i (jestli chceš vědět, k čemu je to dobré, tak věz, že) "je to k ničemu"

Můj závěr, po jistém zakolísání, tedy nakonec je: Ne, v mém osobním vnímání rozdíl mezi těmito formulacemi není významotvorný. Je bez významu.


----------

